# Enzianrunde im Kleinwalsertal



## carloni (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte evtl. am Freitag die Enzianrunde im Kleinwalsertal fahren.

Wie ist denn insbesondere das Teilstück zwischen Schoppernau über das Starzekljoch und die Stutzalpe fahrbar bzw. wieviel muss da geschoben werden?

Danke für Eure Tips!

Hier die Streckenführung:

*Enzianrunde*

Mittelberg - Riezlern - Söllereck Talstation - Probstweg - Freibergsee - Schwand - Faistenoy - Rappenalptal - Speicherhütte - Schrofenpass (Laufpassage Trittsicherheit erforderlich)- Lechleiten - Warth - Krumbach - Hochtannbergpass - Schröcken - Hopfreben - vor Schoppernau rechts ab - Neuhornbachhaus - Alpe Alt Hornbach - Starzeljoch (20 min. Laufpassage) - Starzelalpe - Stierhof - Obere Lüchle Alpe - Stutzalpe (gratis Enzian für Bezwinger dieser Tour in der Stutzalpe) - Bühlalpe - Mittelberg. Mehrere Einkehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecke. 

Kondition: 
Technik: 
Länge: 72,00 km
Höhendifferenz: 2160 m.
Strassenbelag: Asphalt,Kies,Waldboden


----------



## Campbeltown (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

viel Spaß dabei. Von Schoppernau bis geht es auf einem Schotterweg/Fahrstraße hinauf bis (fast) zum Neuhornbachhaus. Der Weg ist grundsätzlich gut fahrbar, wenn die Form stimmt;-)
Ziemlich steil - und vor allem geht es halt ziemlich lang bergauf. Kurz vor dem Neuhornbachhaus geht es dann rechts ab, man kann dann ein kurzes Stückchen ganz entspannt fahren und sich für die letzte Schiebepassage zum Starzeljoch etwas ausruhen. Die 20 Minuten haben mir allerdings nicht gereicht...
Auf der anderen Seite ist dann für mich auch erst einmal schieben angesagt gewesen - es wird dann bis zur ersten Alpe (Starzelalpe glaube ich) langsam besser bis wieder fahrbar, und dannach geht es ganz gut. Aber wirklich bis zur Obener Lüchlealpe fahren - vorher ins Tal abzukürzen empfiehlt sich meiner Meinugn nach nicht. Dann geht es ganz schön über Stutzalpe und Bühlalpe nach Mittelberg.
Insgesamt eine Runde zum Reinklotzen und Auspowern - echte Genießerstellen sind leider etwas wenige drinnen. 

Viel Spaß  - und pass auf deine Digicam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steilwand-ingo (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

kann Campbeltown zustimmen, sehe ich genauso, da gibt es wenig hinzuzufügen. Zu Deiner Motivation: Bild 1. Blick vom Walmendingerhorn auf die Stierhofalpe (oben) und Obere Lüchlealpe (unten im Bild) Bild 2. Blick vom Starzeljoch über die Ochsenhoferscharte auf den Ifen. Bild 3. Blick auf das Walmendingerhorn kurz vor Erreichen der Oberen Lüchlealpe. 
Viel Spaß bei uns im Tal.
Gruß, steilwand-ingo

http://members.aon.at/ibreuer/


----------



## berglandbiker (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich fahr das kommende Wochenende nach Oberstdorf und bin auf Bikerundensuche 

Die Enzianrunde ist im Moment wohl noch nicht fahrbar, oder? Ausser vieleicht mit Schneefräse?

Geht die Bolgental Tour vieleicht schon? Ich konnte die Bergnamen da nicht wirklich zuordnen...

Grüße aus Graz


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2008)

Ab Freitag bin ich für ca. 2 Wochen in der Nähe von Oberstdorf 
und dem Kleinwalsertal (klar, als Rocky-Fahrer)  

Wie sieht es mit der Schneelage aus ?

Bei uns in den oberbayrischen Alpen hatte es vor 1 Woche noch
einigen Schnee auf den Nordseiten ab ca. 1.400m.

Wahrscheinlich wird es im Oberallgäu bzw. Kleinwalsertal ähnlich aussehen.
Aber der Wetterbericht sagt warme Temperaturen ab Samstag voraus


----------



## berglandbiker (20. Mai 2008)

na, dann sind die runden wohl mit vorsicht zu genießen 

thx, für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## subdiver (21. Mai 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die Allgäuer und Kleinwalsertaler,
werden die Hütten und Almen zur Zeit schon bewirtschaftet ?

Die Kühe werden ja wohl noch nicht auf die Almen getrieben worden sein.


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2008)

auf der Passage hat man nen schönen Blick auf den Widderstein. Echt Panorama pur. Der Weg ist nett, allerdings stellenweise verblockt und es geht ein paar mal hoch und runter.

Nette Kühe hats da auch...






ansonsten ist auf der Runde leider viel Abfahrt auf Teer drin

gar nicht empfehlen kann ich den Wanderweg zwischen Lechleiten und Warth an der rechten Seite (Straße verläuft in Fahrtrichtung links , z.T. durch Gallerie).


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2008)

Ergänzung...das Panorama ist echt nett:






Mehr Bilder von der Tour auf meiner HP unter Fotos /Alpen/ Allgäu


----------



## sbie (24. April 2009)

Campbeltown schrieb:


> Hallo,
> viel Spaß dabei. Von Schoppernau bis geht es auf einem Schotterweg/Fahrstraße hinauf bis (fast) zum Neuhornbachhaus. Der Weg ist grundsätzlich gut fahrbar, wenn die Form stimmt;-)
> Ziemlich steil - und vor allem geht es halt ziemlich lang bergauf. Kurz vor dem Neuhornbachhaus geht es dann rechts ab, man kann dann ein kurzes Stückchen ganz entspannt fahren und sich für die letzte Schiebepassage zum Starzeljoch etwas ausruhen. Die 20 Minuten haben mir allerdings nicht gereicht... Auf der anderen Seite ist dann für mich auch erst einmal schieben angesagt


Moin,
ich als alter Norddeutscher Flachfahrer frage mich  wenn ich die Beschreibung der Enziainrunde lese, warum kann ich nicht in dieser Starzeljoch Schiebepassage fahren? Wenn ich dort gehen kann dann kann ich dort doch auch fahren? Oder hat da einer Steine hingelegt 
Ich fahre im August ins Kleinwalsertal, die Enzianrunde soll meine Königsetappe werden und den Enzian umsonst möchte ich auch.

Gruß
sbie


----------



## BikerRT (17. August 2009)

hab die Enzian runde dieses WE gefahren. Ich fands echt mies. Viel schieben und die Strapazen bergauf, werden meines Erachtens nicht gut genug belohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (18. August 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> hab die Enzian runde dieses WE gefahren. Ich fands echt mies. Viel schieben und die Strapazen bergauf, werden meines Erachtens nicht gut genug belohnt



Stimme ich zu.
Die Enzianrunde ist z.T. mehr eine Wanderung (Schrofenpass, Starzeljoch), als eine Biketour.
Die angebenen 20 Minuten Tragezeit am Starzeljoch sind nicht realistisch,
zumindest nicht für ein XC-Fully.
Der Weg zur Oberen Lüchlealpe, ist dann auch schwer fahrbar,
je nach Streckenzustand.

Probiert doch mal die Tour 9 "Um den Hohen Ifen", hier kann man auch sehr viel Wandern 

Meine Meinung, es gibt bessere und vorallem geeignetere Bikereviere,
als das Kleinwalsertal.
Hier sind die Strecken entweder voll mit Wanderern oder aber es werden unverhältnismäßig 
viele Trage-Schiebepassagen notwendig, zumindest auf den etwas anspruchsvolleren Touren.
Wenn man sich die Topografie vom KWT ansieht, erklärt es sich auch von selbst.


----------



## Speichenede (28. August 2011)

Habe evt. vor die Runde am Wochenende 03/04.09.2011 zu fahren, mit Übernachtung, wenn möglich auf einer Hütte. Würde auch gerne ein paar Varianten mit weniger Teer, wenn möglich, fahren und lieber ein paar mehr Trails. Wer auch Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden und wir können die Runde gemeinsam starten ohne zwanghaft auch am Ende zusammen ankommen zu müssen, denn Kondition und Fahrtechnik müssen ja zusammen passen. 2500 HM am Tag und flotteres Tempo sind bei mir schon drin. Komme aus dem Raum Ravensburg, evt. von Interesse zwecks gemeinsamer Anfahrt.


----------

